# Tung or danish



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Those of You that use or have used Tung or Danish oil which do You prefer and why? Also what brands and where do Ya'll purchase from? I have not been able to find locally here except the big box store selling Minwax and I am confident in thinking this is not pure Tung oil but may work for some Picture frames and mirrors I am getting started on any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

warren, Danish Oil is known in Australia also as Scandinavian Oil.

You might want to see if you can find Scandinavian Oil (SO).

I have used Scandinavian Oil but not Tung Oil so cannot help any more than that. 

I was happy with the result for the SO...


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks James, I am looking at trying new finishes and more indoor prolects as grandkids are wanting things


----------



## CGeorge1 (Oct 14, 2004)

*Tung or Danish oil?*



papawd said:


> Those of You that use or have used Tung or Danish oil which do You prefer and why? Also what brands and where do Ya'll purchase from? I have not been able to find locally here except the big box store selling Minwax and I am confident in thinking this is not pure Tung oil but may work for some Picture frames and mirrors I am getting started on any help is greatly appreciated


Hi Warren, I have not yet used it but I recently bought Formby's Tung Oil from Woodcraft. Although mostly tung oil it also has a mixture of other oils. It had very good reviews which is why I bought a can.
I have not used Danish oil so cannot comment.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Can't help with the experience aspect, but if there's a Lee Valley near you...
Tried & True™ Traditional Finishes - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Warren, please be aware that Danish oil is derived from Linseed oil and soaked rags are a spontaneous combustion hazard.

Spontaneous Combustion | Articles | Woodworker's Journal eZine

GCG


----------



## TRBaker (Jul 5, 2012)

Warren, I have used Watco Danish Oil finishes with great success. Just make sure you read the lable and follow their directions for the best results. Like Patrick said, it is a combustion hazard, so when you finish, hang your rags up to dry before you throw them away.

On another note of caution, tung oil is very toxic, so if you are making these things for very young grandchildren, who may chew on them, you might reconsider.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks Troy, I will make things for grandkids but they are now 5-8 years old except the 2 babies and not sure what they will get yet but thanks again for the heads up


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

TRBaker said:


> Warren, I have used Watco Danish Oil finishes with great success. Just make sure you read the lable and follow their directions for the best results. Like Patrick said, it is a combustion hazard, so when you finish, hang your rags up to dry before you throw them away.
> 
> On another note of caution, tung oil is very toxic, so if you are making these things for very young grandchildren, who may chew on them, you might reconsider.


Actually pure tung oil is not toxic for most people. Those with nut allergies have to be careful. Much of what is sold as tung oil is mixed with toxic solvents so that is where the problem arises.


----------



## dickhob (Apr 7, 2012)

*tung oil link*

Here's a link for pure tung oil

Wood Finishes | Tung Oil | Real Milk Paint ® 

They have a fair amount of info on. I'm a woodturner and use it on bowls regualary- very nice if you don't want a hard surface finish. 
Dick


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks Dick, looks like a nice site might be placing a order in the morning


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks Dick. Looks like what I'm looking for too.


----------



## gwizz (Mar 3, 2012)

Tung Oil is great stuff to work with, and I just got some supplies from good old Lee Valley, I had previously used Tung Oil from Bear paints but the local supplier no longer carries it ( politically correct - only carries water based stuff now ).

I got both sealer and finishing oil ( Polamarized ? - it's been super heated pior to mixing ). Lee Valley has a good page on the various uses and needed info. 

It does work great, I made a desk wall unit 11 years ago out of black meleme covered partical board edged with 3/4" * 1 1/2" glued on with 1 1/2" face showing for thickness and simply finished it with Tung Oil - sooth warm finish that you can feel the grain through and 11 years later people still ask me how to get a nice finish like that ( Tung OIl and a Rag ! )


----------



## ve7tcc (Oct 19, 2012)

I tried some tung oil on a table top, and it wasn't that good.

My favourite finish is shellac and wet sanding between coats.


----------



## Ben I (May 21, 2010)

Hi Warren

I would recommend a sealer prior to finishing. It fill the pours prevents differential coloring by the final finish. I have used danish oil, It leaves a pretty finish. HOWEVER it takes days to dry! The woodworking magazines suggest various mixes of solvent and the oil.

I am sorry that I haven't yet tried that approach and can't offer any help in that regard.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I tried some Tung oil on a small project a few weeks ago just to play wiyh it and I like how it looks will get more serious with it after I get these cutting boards done for Christmas


----------



## Plump (Oct 15, 2012)

I used Tung Oil from Rockler on my maple butcher block countertop this year and love it. It has stood up quite nicely to water and abuse for 6 months now. It was easy to use and looks incredible.

Unfortunately, I don't have any experience with the Danish Oil but just wanted to give you some confidence with Tung if you choose to use that.


----------



## TheOakDude (Oct 11, 2011)

*Tung Oil every time*

Hi there,
I have used both. For me Tung Oil every time. Make sure you get the real stuff though.
1st coat 50/50 with white spirit. Same for next coat. Then you can try a 75%Tung with 25%white spirit. Very gentle rub back between coats with Steel wool(No I dont want to hear all the rubbish about black spots).
Get a finish to die for. It pays you back well for all of the hard work, ie the more you work on the sanding etc, the more it rewards you.
If you use 100% pure tung, it takes up to 2 weeks to dry, and can leave sticky bits etc. 
Have a look at my uploads at the fire surround. The guy I made it for and his wife are truly amazed, because EVERYONE who comes into their living room HAS to go over and touch it. People just cant resist.
Hope this helps.


----------

